# Water sprites?



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Is this the common name for this plant? Cause I've called 3 garden centers, Lowes, Home Depot, Walmart and two fish shops and no ones got them and some never heard of them?


----------



## Corbet_Jackson50 (Mar 9, 2004)

Pet Smart has em at least in in my town


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Sorry for the off topic question but what light bulb are you using and also what brand? The output is real nice compared to what I have. Maybe its the blue background that accents it real nice, I don't know but that is one amazing looking tank. Also are you running 1 or 2 bulbs. Thanks

As for where to get water sprites, I've seen them on ebay for like $10. I would also like to know where to buy some besides ebay. I want to be able to hand pick them out.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

I just found some at a local fish store. I was told that they seldom get them in so I guess I came in at the right time


----------

